# DIY Underwater mines



## sonardesigns1 (May 1, 2012)

I just started my rocky 40 gal. FW tank about 2 months ago.
Check out my homemade underwater mines (Moored Mine). I cast them out of a special epoxy from 6 different models that I made. They are anchored with a simple plastic disc and plastic chain. It is awesome how they sway with the current and watch my little guys swim through the outstretched chain. It adds a cool dynamic element to the tank. I am usually not fond of fake stuff in my tank but after I saw these guys and how well they worked in my tank I had to make an exception. I am selling them if interested on etsy.com at the link below if interested. Let me know what you think

http://www.etsy.com/listing/98382697...ating-aquarium


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Please do not post duplicate threads =. If it's under DIY, post how to make them please.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, he said they're cast in epoxy from homemade models and affixed with a plastic chain. More details not really needed.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol I think betta man was grumpy yesterday


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with grogan. Betta man, he didn't really repost the same thing. First he told us how he made them, then he showed them off. It's the same as seeing a new product mentioned somewhere, then seeing the actual commercial for it. Not the same thing.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 24, 2012)

sonardesigns1 said:


> I just started my rocky 40 gal. FW tank about 2 months ago.
> Check out my homemade underwater mines (Moored Mine). I cast them out of a special epoxy from 6 different models that I made. They are anchored with a simple plastic disc and plastic chain. It is awesome how they sway with the current and watch my little guys swim through the outstretched chain. It adds a cool dynamic element to the tank. I am usually not fond of fake stuff in my tank but after I saw these guys and how well they worked in my tank I had to make an exception. I am selling them if interested on etsy.com at the link below if interested. Let me know what you think
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/98382697...ating-aquarium


Do you have any more of these????


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Vaquero- try the link


----------

